# Cricket



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

I can't believe how fast my little chocolate chunk is growing. She is almost 7 months old now. I can't believe how fast that went. 


























Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Really grainy pictures, sorry it was really sunny in the living room.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

She's gorgeous!! I couldn't make out if that was lady or a toy


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

HAHA! Lady is a toy! lol.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Poor Lady!!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

She's so cute love her Almost took her back with us...I was so tired I could of blamed it on being brain dead lol! Can you post the pic of all three of them on the chairs I loved that picture! B is like the dog whisperer


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

I guess now that Molly is gone Lady is going to get slapped around by Cricket


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Here is one that B took when he was home with the girls.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

lady amanda said:


> Here is one that B took when he was home with the girls.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well it really looks like a dogs life at your place Amanda  x


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

Lovely photos, Crickets face is so unique, what a gorgeous girl. Bet they were sad to see Molly go, on the other hand maybe they are glad to have mummy back to themselves


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Not many people get dog boarding that looks like that. Lucky Molly!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Cricket is a lovely chunk...


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Cricket was so sad to see molly go. She stayed like this waiting for her to come back.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

She is my little chocolate chunk!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh no..... That's so sad 
I'm sure they will be back for a doggy play date soon x


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Its raining right now and she doesn't want to step onto the lawn.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ha! She looks like a bear not a cricket! X
Gorgeous pic


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Awe thanks! I call her bear sometimes too! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Not many people get dog boarding that looks like that. Lucky Molly!


Best place in the world for her to stay didn't have to worry about her at all the Amanda family is amazing Love them!



lady amanda said:


> Cricket was so sad to see molly go. She stayed like this waiting for her to come back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They will see each other again for sure  Molly misses her best friends:hug:



Tinman said:


> Oh no..... That's so sad
> I'm sure they will be back for a doggy play date soon x


Yes for sure only an hour away so play dates for sure and lovely human company....camp Amanda is amazing!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Awe! Thanks Renee!! 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Love you Amanda....you have no clue how much! You are the best poo mommy  :hug::hug:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Awe! Thanks. You guys are too sweet

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh I love that last picture of mini bear Cricket!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Thanks Dawn!


----------

